# Bear



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

He was a dog not a cat for one. And he just got so sick so fast. He was 17 years old, we had him since i was five and i just don't know what its like for him to just not be there. We had to put him to sleep, and we never had to do that with any of our animals before. He always got better, and while he was in hospital thats all i kept thinking. But going to see him, the day we had to put him to sleep. He couldn't even walk anymore, and he was in pain. We loved him enough to let him go, to not make him suffer. When i saw him that day i just had this feeling of he was ready, he didnt want to fight anymore, and that broke my heart. I just can't make it click in my head that he is really gone. I miss him.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's hard when we lose a special pet. He knew he was ready to go and you saw that in his eyes and body language and let him go peacefully. You are still in shock and that will take a while to get through. I lost my best friend, the human kind, in Febuary and i'm still in shock that he is gone. We all grieve in different ways and at different time lengths.

Kathy


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, it will be a week tomorrow. Im sorry for your loss too. I just lost two cousin and my best friends dog, who was my other dogs cousin. Just been a rough year so far. Thank you though


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

so sorry about your loss. bear was so lucky to have you looking after him till the very end. you were able to make it a peaceful passing for him and that's the best thing in the world you could have done for him. you are in good company here. there are a lot of us who have gone through the same thing, and we all know about the hole in our hearts that feels like it will never heal. take care. peace to you and your family.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's hard to lose a pet, especially one who has been with your family for so long. He did, however, have a good long life with loving people to take care of him.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------

